# Visionnage YouTube flou



## flippy (23 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour. Depuis quelques temps quand je lance un visionnage YouTube, j'ai le tout début de séquence net et puis queques secondes plus tard ça devient flou. Au bout d'un moment (environ 15 secondes) ça redevient net. Ça ne me le faisait pas auparavant. Y-a-t-il une explication à cela et comment y remédier ?! Est-ce exprès de la part de YouTube pour éviter une copie clean ? Ou une question de manque de flux (le flou correspondrait à une basdef, le temps que ça télécharge correctement) ? Je suis sur SL avec un iMac 21.5


----------



## Oizo (23 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Par défaut YouTube est en automatique au niveau de la qualité, il change donc la définition en fonction de la bande passante disponible. Tu peux enlever le mode automatique en cliquant sur la petite roue crantée et en choisissant la qualité souhaitée. Il y a juste un risque de coupure si le téléchargement de la vidéo ne se fait pas assez vite.


----------



## flippy (23 Novembre 2013)

OK merci pour l'explication  . Donc c'est bien ce que je pensais, manque de bande passante. Maintenant je peux quitter le mode auto pour un choix plus judicieux...


----------

